# Gentoo Me pide multitud de librerias y archivos (libexpat).

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, como algunos ya han podido leer en otro hilo al intentar instalar el java para mi navegador, desinstalado varias cosas pues se creó en mi pc un gran lio que ahún no he podido solucionar.

He decidido abrir otro hilo, el otro hilo esta en esta dirección:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-567801-start-25.html

Intento actualizar el paquete gnome-python-desktop y me muestra estos errores:

Veamos, al intentar actualizar dicho paquete, cuando va por el paquete 15 o así, me suelta este mensaje:

```

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ..... ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 30) x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 to /

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work

 * Applying gtk+-2.8.10-xinerama.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying gtk+-2.10.11-update-icon-subdirs.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying gtk+-2.10.7-mozilla-dnd-fix.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work/gtk+-2.10.14' ...

 * Running aclocal -I . ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I . ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gtk+-2.10.14

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work/gtk+-2.10.14 ...

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.10.14/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.10.14/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-gtk-doc --with-libjpeg --without-libtiff --disable-xinerama --with-libpng --with-gdktarget=x11 --with-xinput --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for native Win32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking for nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for some Win32 platform... no

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... yes

checking Whether to write dependencies into .pc files... no

checking for perl5... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for indent... no

checking for lstat... yes

checking for mkstemp... yes

checking for flockfile... yes

checking for getc_unlocked... yes

checking for _NL_TIME_FIRST_WEEKDAY... yes

checking for _NL_MEASUREMENT_MEASUREMENT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_HEIGHT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_WIDTH... yes

checking for sigsetjmp... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  es

checking for extra flags to get ANSI library prototypes... none needed

checking for the BeOS... no

checking for HP-UX... no

checking for extra flags for POSIX compliance... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.7... yes

checking for GLIB - version >= 2.12.0... yes (version 2.12.9)

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... (cached) yes

checking pwd.h usability... yes

checking pwd.h presence... yes

checking for pwd.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for working mmap... yes

checking for mallinfo... yes

checking for getresuid... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for fd_set... yes, found in sys/types.h

checking for wchar.h... yes

checking for wctype.h... yes

checking for iswalnum... yes

checking if iswalnum() and friends are properly defined... yes

checking for uxtheme.h... no

checking crt_externs.h usability... no

checking crt_externs.h presence... no

checking for crt_externs.h... no

checking for _NSGetEnviron... no

checking whether to build gmodulized gdk-pixbuf... yes

checking whether dynamic modules work... yes

checking for jpeg_destroy_decompress in -ljpeg... yes

checking for jpeglib.h... yes

checking for jpeg_simple_progression in -ljpeg... yes

checking for libpng12... yes

checking pixbuf loaders to build...

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... (cached) void

checking for x86 platform... yes

checking compiler support for MMX... yes

checking for XOpenDisplay... yes

checking for XextFindDisplay... yes

checking for XRenderQueryExtension... yes

checking if <X11/extensions/XIproto.h> is needed for xReply... no

checking for XConvertCase... yes

checking for XInternAtoms... yes

checking for XAddConnectionWatch... yes

checking for XkbQueryExtension... yes

checking for XShapeCombineMask... yes

checking for XSyncQueryExtension... yes

checking for X11/extensions/sync.h... yes

checking for XShmAttach... yes

checking sys/ipc.h usability... yes

checking sys/ipc.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ipc.h... yes

checking sys/shm.h usability... yes

checking sys/shm.h presence... yes

checking for sys/shm.h... yes

checking X11/extensions/XShm.h... yes

checking Pango flags... -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0 

configure: error:

*** Can't link to Pango. Pango is required to build

*** GTK+. For more information see http://www.pango.org

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work/gtk+-2.10.14/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.10.14.ebuild, line 106:   Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--without-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 *

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.10.14.ebuild, line 106:   Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--without-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 *

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log'.

 *

Parece que pide el gtk, pues hago un emerge x11-libs/gtk+ y me muestra otro error:

Code:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ....... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 to /

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work

 * Applying gtk+-2.8.10-xinerama.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying gtk+-2.10.11-update-icon-subdirs.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying gtk+-2.10.7-mozilla-dnd-fix.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work/gtk+-2.10.14' ...

 * Running aclocal -I . ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I . ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gtk+-2.10.14

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work/gtk+-2.10.14 ...

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.10.14/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.10.14/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-gtk-doc --with-libjpeg --without-libtiff --disable-xinerama --with-libpng --with-gdktarget=x11 --with-xinput --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for native Win32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking for nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for some Win32 platform... no

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... yes

checking Whether to write dependencies into .pc files... no

checking for perl5... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for indent... no

checking for lstat... yes

checking for mkstemp... yes

checking for flockfile... yes

checking for getc_unlocked... yes

checking for _NL_TIME_FIRST_WEEKDAY... yes

checking for _NL_MEASUREMENT_MEASUREMENT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_HEIGHT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_WIDTH... yes

checking for sigsetjmp... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  es

checking for extra flags to get ANSI library prototypes... none needed

checking for the BeOS... no

checking for HP-UX... no

checking for extra flags for POSIX compliance... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.7... yes

checking for GLIB - version >= 2.12.0... yes (version 2.12.9)

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... (cached) yes

checking pwd.h usability... yes

checking pwd.h presence... yes

checking for pwd.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for working mmap... yes

checking for mallinfo... yes

checking for getresuid... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for fd_set... yes, found in sys/types.h

checking for wchar.h... yes

checking for wctype.h... yes

checking for iswalnum... yes

checking if iswalnum() and friends are properly defined... yes

checking for uxtheme.h... no

checking crt_externs.h usability... no

checking crt_externs.h presence... no

checking for crt_externs.h... no

checking for _NSGetEnviron... no

checking whether to build gmodulized gdk-pixbuf... yes

checking whether dynamic modules work... yes

checking for jpeg_destroy_decompress in -ljpeg... yes

checking for jpeglib.h... yes

checking for jpeg_simple_progression in -ljpeg... yes

checking for libpng12... yes

checking pixbuf loaders to build...

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... (cached) void

checking for x86 platform... yes

checking compiler support for MMX... yes

checking for XOpenDisplay... yes

checking for XextFindDisplay... yes

checking for XRenderQueryExtension... yes

checking if <X11/extensions/XIproto.h> is needed for xReply... no

checking for XConvertCase... yes

checking for XInternAtoms... yes

checking for XAddConnectionWatch... yes

checking for XkbQueryExtension... yes

checking for XShapeCombineMask... yes

checking for XSyncQueryExtension... yes

checking for X11/extensions/sync.h... yes

checking for XShmAttach... yes

checking sys/ipc.h usability... yes

checking sys/ipc.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ipc.h... yes

checking sys/shm.h usability... yes

checking sys/shm.h presence... yes

checking for sys/shm.h... yes

checking X11/extensions/XShm.h... yes

checking Pango flags... -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0 

configure: error:

*** Can't link to Pango. Pango is required to build

*** GTK+. For more information see http://www.pango.org

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work/gtk+-2.10.14/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.10.14.ebuild, line 106:   Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--without-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 *

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.10.14.ebuild, line 106:   Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--without-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 *

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Y el 1º error, también parece pedir el paquete Pango, bueno, pues lo intento instalar y otro error similar...

¿Porqué tanto error?

¿Podré volver a arrancar con mi querido gentoo?

Saludos.

Muchisimias gracías por su interés.

Espero respuestas.Last edited by ZaPa on Sun Sep 23, 2007 11:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ekz

Re-emerge estos paquetes, después de eso intenta emerger pango.

```

RDEPEND="x11-libs/libXrender

        x11-libs/libX11

        x11-libs/libXft

        >=dev-libs/glib-2.12

        >=media-libs/fontconfig-1.0.1

        >=media-libs/freetype-2

        >=x11-libs/cairo-1.2.6"

```

SAludos

----------

## sefirotsama

Antes de reemerger estos que te dice @ekz prueba reemerger en primer lugar el pango (lo acabo de hacer yo ahora...). Es un requisito del gtk+ y pienso que podria ser esto.

emerge pango

Si no te va o muestra algun error te digo que yo he hecho algo así:

emerge -De pango

Aunque no te lo recomiendo esto ultimo...

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo, he intentado todo lo que me han recomendado y nada de nada.

Al hacer un emerge pango me da un error al intentar compilar. Similar a este:

```

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14: 

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.16.5. 

 * Call stack: 

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile 

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile' 

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile 

 * 

 * econf failed 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log'. 

```

He intentado también emerge -De pango y se ha tirado como 2 horas y despues en otro paquete ha dado el mismo error de compilación que da cn el pango.

Ya no sé que puedo hacer para poder salvar mi gentoo, llevo como 2 meses sin poder iniciar con él y ya me da lástima  :Sad:  .

¿A alguien se le ocurre algo?

Muchisimas gracías.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

Si el error es de los paquetes queda el emerge más largo del mundo (yo me vi forzado a hacerlo para restaurarme de la expat):

 *Quote:*   

> time emerge -Dev --color y world

 

en mi caso fueron 800 paquetes así que asegurate no tener otro camino... (y si lo has de hacer asegurate de tener un .config valido en la ultima version del kernel para evitar que se pare la compilación).

Si se para la compilación emerge --resume --skipfirst

Pero ya te diga, solo si no tienes alternativa porqué es mucho rato

----------

## achaw

Yo te diria que le hagas caso a sefirotsama. Por lo que venis posteando y tomando en cuenta que anduviste compilando a mano y no seguiste el handbook en ningun momento haria un world en seguida y borron cuenta nueva.

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

Sefirotsama voy a probar aver que tal.

Achaw, solamente he compilado un par de programitas a mano, la mayoria los tengo instalados por portage.

Ahún asi, que me recomiendan para evitar estos problemas aparte de evitar a toda costa compilar a mano?

Muchas gracías por su respuestas.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Sefirotsama voy a probar aver que tal.
> 
> 

 

lo has dicho el Sab Sep 15, 2007 6:12 am por lo que el lunes puede que haya acabado.... eso si funciona... xDDDD

(pero tarde o temprano todos pasamos por eso).

Suerte... que tux te acompanye

----------

## Darksidex25

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Ahún asi, que me recomiendan para evitar estos problemas aparte de evitar a toda costa compilar a mano?

 

Leer, leer los manuales, googlear mucho prudencia antes de ponerse a teclear comandos

----------

## ZaPa

Buenas a todos y gracías por sus respuestas.

Ahún no he puesto a funcionar el "emerge más largo del mundo" xD.

Pero despues del curro, en 1 hora o asi lo haré y os digo algo esta tarde aver como va.

Saludos.

Muchisimas gracías a todos por vuestra ayuda.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo a todos, antes de proceder una preguntita...

Sefirotsama sobrelo que dijistes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> y si lo has de hacer asegurate de tener un .config valido en la ultima version del kernel para evitar que se pare la compilación).
> 
> 

 

un .config valido del kernel para evitar que se pare la compilación?

No te entiendo. 

¿Para que sirve ese .config del kernel?

¿Donde lo puedo encontrar?

¿Donde debo colocarlo?

Yo siempre que he actualizado el kernel, para instalarlo lo he hecho correctamente; despues de seleccionar todos los modulos que queria y demás, make && make install y el solo ha copiado todos los ficheros del kernel al grub, y a las carpetas del sistema.

¿Debería estar bien colocado ese archivo .config?

Muchisimas gracías.

Saludos.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No te entiendo. 
> 
> ¿Para que sirve ese .config del kernel?
> ...

 

1.- El archivo .config es requerido en tiempo de compilación por algunos programas, es chequeado que este exista y que sea valido.

2.- El archivo .config esta ubicado en la carpeta conde se alberga el codigo fuente del kernel /usr/src/linux, este archivo es creado al salir del menuconfig

3.- Al salir de menuconfig fue creado tu archivo .config y debes dejarlo donde está no debes re-colocarlo en ningun otro lado.

Salu2

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos de nuevo y gracías por sus respuestas.

De nuevo, otro intento fallido, al intentar hacer el "emerge más largo del mundo" falla también en algún paquete despues de llevar 2 horas y media procesando... (error similar a los que postee arriba).

No se me ocurre que otra cosa hacer para poder salvar mi querido gentoo, no me gustaria reinstalar si soy sincero.

¿Alguna otra idea?

Muchisimas gracías.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola buenas a todos de nuevo.

Los errores que me esta dando en los paquetes, errores de compilación similares a:

```

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.10.14.ebuild, line 106:   Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--without-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 *

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

¿Puede ser porqué tenga una versión de gcc más antigua?

¿Es posible que sea por esa causa, y por ejemplo, el paquete pango no lo pueda compilar?

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

Muchas gracías.

----------

## ekz

Una opción que veo para ti, es que alguien te facilite un paquete precompilado de pango,

que puedas instalar con emerge -K pango

Eso si debes dar el contenido de tu make.conf.. y  esperar que alguien de buen corazón lo empaquete y lo suba a algún lugar. (yo uso amd64)

SAludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracías por tu respuesta ekz.

Bueno, parece que he solucionado "algo".

Como también tenia el problemita con libexpat, al parecer estos fallos de compilación los daba por la ausencia de esta libreria.

He usado el metodo de hacer el enlace simbolico para poder solucionar el problema con la libreria.

He seguido este post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-448550-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-libexpat.html

¿Como puedo actualizar libexpat para no seguir con este 'arreglo'?

Ahora ya he conseguido arrancar con xfc y ya pude compilar gentoo.

El problema que tengo ahora que al reiniciar el ordenador no me entra al gdm, si no qué, me logeo con bash, le doy un startx y automáticamente inicia con xfc no inicia gdm tampoco, voy a intentar hacer un revdep-rebuild aver si es por la falta de alguna libreria o algo así.

Muchisimas gracías.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo y gracías por tu respuesta ekz.
> 
> Bueno, parece que he solucionado "algo".
> 
> Como también tenia el problemita con libexpat, al parecer estos fallos de compilación los daba por la ausencia de esta libreria.
> ...

 

Borras el enlace simbólico que creaste y emerges expat.

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahora ya he conseguido arrancar con xfc y ya pude compilar gentoo.
> 
> El problema que tengo ahora que al reiniciar el ordenador no me entra al gdm, si no qué, me logeo con bash, le doy un startx y automáticamente inicia con xfc no inicia gdm tampoco, voy a intentar hacer un revdep-rebuild aver si es por la falta de alguna libreria o algo así.
> ...

 

No uso gdm pero ya vendrá alguien que sepa, por las dudas podrías probar reemergiendolo, después de expat, porsupuesto.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos de nuevo, veamos, ahún no he conseguido dejar mi gentoo en condiciones 100%.

Al arrancar el ordenador me inicia automáticamente en xdm, como puedo cambiar a gdm?

Y el problema grave que tengo es qué no puedo hacer un revdep-rebuild, os muestro el log:

[code:1:72a772d60d]

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

[32;01mCollecting system binaries and libraries...[0m done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

[32;01mCollecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH...[0m done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

[32;01mChecking dynamic linking consistency...[0m

  broken /usr/bin/amule (requires  libbfd-2.16.1.so)

  broken /usr/bin/amulecmd (requires  libbfd-2.16.1.so)

  broken /usr/bin/audacious-arts-helper (requires  libartsc.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/eog (requires  libexif.so.10)

  broken /usr/bin/epiphany (requires  libdbus-1.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/evince (requires  libdbus-1.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/gcdmaster (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/gfloppy (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/gnome-mount (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1 libhal-storage.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/gnome-power-manager (requires  libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/gnome-power-preferences (requires  libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/gnome-volume-manager (requires  libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/gnome-volume-properties (requires  libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/gparted (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1 libparted-1.7.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/gswitchit-plugins-capplet (requires  libxklavier.so.10)

  broken /usr/bin/ivman (requires  libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/k3b (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkparts.so.2 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/k9copy (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkparts.so.2 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/kdevassistant (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/kdevdesigner (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkparts.so.2 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/kdevelop (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/kdevelop-htdig (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/kdevprofileeditor (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/kdiff3 (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkparts.so.2 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/kuroo (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkparts.so.2 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/mplayer (requires  libartsc.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/nautilus (requires  libexif.so.10)

  broken /usr/bin/nautilus-cd-burner (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/nautilus-connect-server (requires  libexif.so.10)

  broken /usr/bin/nautilus-file-management-properties (requires  libexif.so.10)

  broken /usr/bin/pmount (requires  libsysfs.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/pumount (requires  libsysfs.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/svn (requires  libneon.so.25)

  broken /usr/bin/svnsync (requires  libneon.so.25)

  broken /usr/bin/svnversion (requires  libneon.so.25)

  broken /usr/bin/totem (requires  libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/wpa_gui (requires  libQt3Support.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib/audacious/General/libscrobbler.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/audacious/Output/libarts.so (requires  libartsc.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/components/libevolution-calendar.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libgnutls.so.12 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/libetimezonedialog.so.0.0.0 (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/libevolution-calendar-a11y.so.0.0.0 (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/libevolution-calendar-importers.so.0.0.0 (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-calendar-file.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-calendar-http.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-calendar-weather.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-default-source.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-evolution-caldav.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-evolution-hula-account-setup.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-evolution-startup-wizard.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-exchange-operations.so (requires  libgnutls.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-groupwise-features.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libgnutls.so.12 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-gw-account-setup.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libgnutls.so.12 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-itip-formatter.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-new-mail-notify.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-publish-calendar.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers/libcamelgroupwise.so (requires  libgnutls.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libebookbackendgroupwise.so (requires  libgnutls.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendcaldav.so (requires  libgnutls.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendgroupwise.so (requires  libgnutls.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendhttp.so (requires  libgnutls.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendweather.so (requires  libgnutls.so.12)

  broken /usr/libexec/charpick_applet2 (requires  libgucharmap.so.4)

  broken /usr/libexec/evolution/2.6/evolution-alarm-notify (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/libexec/evolution-webcal (requires  libgnutls.so.12)

  broken /usr/libexec/gnome-keyboard-applet (requires  libxklavier.so.10)

  broken /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon (requires  libhal.so.1 libhal-storage.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.so.0.0.0 (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.so.0.0.0 (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/jpeg (requires  libexif.so.10)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_k3bsetup2.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_chm.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_csharpdoc.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_perldoc.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_pydoc.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3balsaoutputplugin.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bartsoutputplugin.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudiometainforenamerplugin.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudioprojectcddbplugin.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bexternalencoder.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3blameencoder.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bmaddecoder.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bsoxencoder.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bwavedecoder.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevastyle.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevautoproject.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevbashsupport.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevbookmarks.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevclassview.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevcppsupport.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevcsharpsupport.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevctags2.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevcustompcsimporter.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevcustomproject.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevdebugger.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevdesignerpart.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkparts.so.2 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevdiff.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevdistpart.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevdocumentation.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevdoxygen.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdeveditorchooser.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevfilecreate.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevfilegroups.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevfilelist.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevfileselector.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevfileview.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevfilter.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevfortransupport.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevfullscreen.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevgccoptions.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevgrepview.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevkdelibsimporter.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevkonsoleview.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevmakeview.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevopenwith.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevpartexplorer.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevperlsupport.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevpgioptions.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevpythonsupport.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevqt4importer.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevqtimporter.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevquickopen.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevregexptest.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevreplace.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevscripting.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevscriptproject.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevsnippet.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevtexttools.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevtipofday.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevtools.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevtrollproject.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevuichooser.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevvalgrind.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevvcsmanager.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdiff3part.so (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkparts.so.2 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libd.so.0.0.0 (requires  libkparts.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/libegroupwise-1.2.so.9.0.2 (requires  libgnutls.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libexchange-storage-1.2.so.1.0.1 (requires  libgnutls.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.so.1.0.5 (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.so.1.0.3 (requires  libatkmm-1.6.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bdevice.so.2.0.1 (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3b.so.2.0.0 (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libkdevcatalog.so.0.0.0 (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib/libkdevelop.so.1.0.0 (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libkdevpropertyeditor.so.0.0.0 (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libkdevqmakeparser.so.0.0.0 (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkwalletclient.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libkdevshell.so.0.0.0 (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libkdevwidgets.so.0.0.0 (requires  libDCOP.so.4 libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdefx.so.4 libkdeprint.so.4 libkdesu.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkhtml.so.4 libkio.so.4 libkjs.so.1 libkparts.so.2 libkresources.so.1 libkscript.so.0 libktexteditor.so.0 libkutils.so.1 libkwalletclient.so.1 libvcard.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libnautilus-burn.so.3.0.0 (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_dav-1.so.0.0.0 (requires  libneon.so.25)

  broken /usr/lib/libtotem-plparser.so.1.3.4 (requires  libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/kdebe1.uno.so (requires  libkdecore.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/kdefilepicker (requires  libkdecore.so.4 libkdeui.so.4 libkio.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libkabdrv1.so (requires  libkabc.so.1 libkdecore.so.4 libkdeui.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libspell680li.so (requires  libhunspell.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpftp1.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvclplug_gtk680li.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvclplug_kde680li.so (requires  libkdecore.so.4 libkdeui.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib/vlc/audio_output/libarts_plugin.so (requires  libartsc.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/vlc/codec/libffmpeg_plugin.so (requires  libavformat.so.50)

  broken /usr/lib/vlc/demux/libmp4_plugin.so (requires  libsysfs.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/vlc/demux/libts_plugin.so (requires  libdvbpsi.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.4/xineplug_ao_out_arts.so (requires  libartsc.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/lib/libtotem-plparser.so.1.5.4 (requires  libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/local/lib/vlc/demux/libts_plugin.so (requires  libdvbpsi.so.1)

  broken /usr/local/lib/vlc/misc/libgnutls_plugin.so (requires  libgnutls.so.12)

  broken /usr/local/lib/vlc/services_discovery/libhal_plugin.so (requires  libdbus-1.so.2 libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/components/libevolution-calendar.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/libetimezonedialog.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/libevolution-calendar-a11y.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/libevolution-calendar-importers.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-calendar-file.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-calendar-http.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-calendar-weather.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-default-source.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-evolution-caldav.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-evolution-hula-account-setup.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-evolution-startup-wizard.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-exchange-operations.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-groupwise-features.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-gw-account-setup.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-itip-formatter.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/plugins/liborg-gnome-publish-calendar.la (requires /usr/lib/libhal.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkjs.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkparts.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.html.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkjs.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gambas/lib.gb.qt.kde.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_k3bsetup2.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_k3bsetup2.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_k3bsetup2.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_k3bsetup2.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_k3bsetup2.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_k3bsetup2.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_k3bsetup2.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_chm.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_chm.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_chm.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_chm.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_chm.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_chm.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_chm.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_csharpdoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_csharpdoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_csharpdoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_csharpdoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_csharpdoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_csharpdoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_csharpdoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_perldoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_perldoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_perldoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_perldoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_perldoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_perldoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_perldoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_pydoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_pydoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_pydoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_pydoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_pydoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_pydoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kio_pydoc.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkjs.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libktexteditor.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkparts.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libvcard.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkresources.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkscript.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocchmplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkjs.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libktexteditor.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkparts.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libvcard.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkresources.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkscript.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdoccustomplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkjs.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libktexteditor.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkparts.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libvcard.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkresources.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkscript.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdevhelpplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkjs.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libktexteditor.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkparts.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libvcard.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkresources.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkscript.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocdoxygenplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkjs.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libktexteditor.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkparts.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libvcard.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkresources.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkscript.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdockdevtocplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkjs.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libktexteditor.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkparts.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libvcard.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkresources.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkscript.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libdocqtplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3balsaoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3balsaoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3balsaoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3balsaoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3balsaoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3balsaoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3balsaoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bartsoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bartsoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bartsoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bartsoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bartsoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bartsoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bartsoutputplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudiometainforenamerplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudiometainforenamerplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudiometainforenamerplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudiometainforenamerplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudiometainforenamerplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudiometainforenamerplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudiometainforenamerplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudioprojectcddbplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudioprojectcddbplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudioprojectcddbplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudioprojectcddbplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudioprojectcddbplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudioprojectcddbplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3baudioprojectcddbplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bexternalencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bexternalencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bexternalencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bexternalencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bexternalencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bexternalencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bexternalencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3blameencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3blameencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3blameencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3blameencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3blameencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3blameencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3blameencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bmaddecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bmaddecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bmaddecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bmaddecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bmaddecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bmaddecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bmaddecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bsoxencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bsoxencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bsoxencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bsoxencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bsoxencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bsoxencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bsoxencoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bwavedecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bwavedecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bwavedecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bwavedecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bwavedecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bwavedecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bwavedecoder.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkjs.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libktexteditor.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkparts.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libvcard.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkresources.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkscript.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkchmpart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkjs.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libktexteditor.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkparts.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libvcard.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkresources.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkscript.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevabbrev.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libktexteditor.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libvcard.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkresources.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkscript.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkjs.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkparts.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappview.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkjs.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libktexteditor.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkparts.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libvcard.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkresources.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkscript.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevappwizard.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevastyle.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevastyle.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkjs.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevastyle.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkdevastyle.la (

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola a todos de nuevo, veamos, ahún no he conseguido dejar mi gentoo en condiciones 100%.
> 
> Al arrancar el ordenador me inicia automáticamente en xdm, como puedo cambiar a gdm?
> 
> 

 

Más cuidadito al hacer etc-update. Revisa tu /etc/conf.d/xdm.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y el problema grave que tengo es qué no puedo hacer un revdep-rebuild, os muestro el log:
> 
> 

 

Los logs así de largos son difíciles de leer aquí, y además, el log no está completo, y sin la parte final poco podemos hacer por ayudar. Intenta pegarlo en algún sitio como http://pastebin.com/ y luego pega aquí un link. Así tus posts serán más cortos y fáciles de leer, y el que quiera puede revisar el log sin problema.

El el log que pegas, solo se ve revdep-rebuild encontrando los binarios rotos, no hay ningún error ni nada.

----------

## achaw

Parece que tu sistema esta casi DESTRUIDO, Zapa. Esa son las consecuencias de no seguir los manuales y compilar a mano. Mi recomendacion: hace un backup de tu home...reinstala, segui la doc oficial y todo deberia funcionar mas o menos normal...

Saludos

----------

## ekz

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Parece que tu sistema esta casi DESTRUIDO, Zapa. Esa son las consecuencias de no seguir los manuales y compilar a mano. Mi recomendacion: hace un backup de tu home...reinstala, segui la doc oficial y todo deberia funcionar mas o menos normal...
> 
> Saludos

 

Y lo mejor sería que solo en uno o dos días tendrías nuevamente tu gentoo 100% funcional y con la experiencia que ya has cogido todo será mas rápido.

SAludos!

----------

## pacho2

Me resulta bastante extraño que mucho de lo que tienes "roto" parece bastante antiguo (por ejemplo, evolution-2.6)

¿Has actualizado (o intentado actualizar) el sistema ?

```
emerge --sync

emerge -avuDN world

```

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y 1000 gracías a todos por su ayuda y interés soys lo mejor!

Veamos, pues lo único que me faltaba al parecer es actualizar la caché del portage, me faltaba ese magnífico emerge --sync como me dijo pacho2. 

Porqué ahi habia un conflicto entre versiones bastante grande.

He hecho el emerge --sync y ahora estoy actualizando el sistema de nuevo aver si ahora ya no da ningún error cuando termine os cuento.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo, de nuevo tengo problemillas, al intentar actualizar el sistema con emerge -avuDN world despues de hacer emerge --sync.   Ha estado como 3 horas y al intentar emerger hal, muestra este error de compilación:

```

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ..... ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2 to /

 * hal-0.5.9.1-r2.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.9.1-r2.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.9.1-r2.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.9.1-r2.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.9.1.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.9.1.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.9.1.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.9.1.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking hal-0.5.9.1.tar.gz ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking hal-0.5.9.1-r2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * You MUST build sys-apps/pciutils without the zlib USE flag

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1700:  Called dyn_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line  749:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   hal-0.5.9.1-r2.ebuild, line   87:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "You MUST build sys-apps/pciutils without the zlib USE flag"

 *  The die message:

 *   You MUST build sys-apps/pciutils without the zlib USE flag

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2:

 * You MUST build sys-apps/pciutils without the zlib USE flag

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1700:  Called dyn_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line  749:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   hal-0.5.9.1-r2.ebuild, line   87:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "You MUST build sys-apps/pciutils without the zlib USE flag"

 *  The die message:

 *   You MUST build sys-apps/pciutils without the zlib USE flag

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

Bueno, he solucionado el problemita este, tenia la use zlib en make.conf, pero tenia que poner -zlib, con el guion delante, el guion delante es para omitir esa variable?

Bueno, y ahora si voy a probar aver si actualizo el sistema entero y os cuento.

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

Muchisimas gracías por su interés.

----------

## sefirotsama

ya diras que tal va... xD

No estube dando yo por saco con eso de la expat hace nada... busca un post mio que pone "gentoo con el culo al aire"

----------

## ZaPa

Ole,Ole,Ole!

Porfin he recuperado mi gentoo!

Para los usuarios que les pase lo mismo que yo, que les aparecen errores de compilacion similares a este:

```

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14: 

 

  * 

  * ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.16.5. 

  * Call stack: 

  *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile 

  *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile' 

  *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile 

  * 

  * econf failed 

  * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

  * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log'. 

```

Sigue este manual y podras reparar esto.

1. Hacer el enlace simbolico a libexpat:

```

ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 

```

Una vez arrancado gentoo con el enlace simbolico hecho, actualizamos la cache del portage: 

```

emerge --sync.

```

2. Ya realizado el enlace simbolico de expat, y actualizada la cache del portage, borramos ese enlace simbolico:

```

rm /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0

```

Ahora actualizamos libexpat:

```

emerge dev-libs/expat.

```

3. A mi despues de todo esto, al intentar actualizar todo el sistema me daba error al emerger hal, y era porque no tenia omitida la use zlib en el make.conf, abrimos el make.conf con nuestro editor favorito y en use anadimos: -zlib, ahora hacemos un:

```

emerge pciutils

```

Y  ya completada la instalacion de pciutils:

```

emerge hal

```

Ya tendremos nuestro hal instalado y podremos actualizar nuestro sistema con:

```

time emerge -Dev --color y world

```

Ahora solamente paciencia para que termine de actualizar todo nuestro sistema y ya esta!  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

Espero que les sirva de ayuda.

----------

